# Every night when....?



## mike2008

Bună!
I'd like to send a message to my friend and I'm not sure how to translate it, please could somebody help me.
"Every night when I'm in my bed alone I wish you were there so I could cuddle you".
Mulţumesc.


----------



## cosmin

Hi,

Something like that:

"În fiecare noapte când sunt singur în patul meu mi-aş dori ca să fii şi tu (acolo) ca să pot să pot _strânge în braţe_ _(cu sensul de îmbrăţişa)_."


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult Cosmin, that's very helpful of you. Would I be right in assuming the parts in brackets "(acolo) " and "_(cu sensul de îmbrăţişa)_" are alternative ways of writing the same thing?
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

You'd be right about the first set of parentheses, Mike. But you needn't add it, don't worry, Cosmin's sentence works well without it.

The blue brackets were an explanation: a strânge în braţe = a îmbrăţişa = to embrace, hold tight, hug.

EDIT: By the way, I would make some small changes to his version:

"Noaptea, când mă aflu singur în patul meu, mi-aş dori să fii şi tu aici ca să pot să te pot _strânge în braţe."

_Seriously now, I hope that's the most explicit you're ever going to get.


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult Trisia, it's nice to hear from you.
La revedere.


----------

